

Clojurescript still requires a JVM. Will this change in the future? - z3phyr


======
octo_t
Yes: <https://github.com/clojure/clojure-clr>

Clojure can run in the CLR, so if you have .net/mono you can (presumably,
untested) run clojurescript onto top of the CLR

If you could port clojure to emitting LLVM bytecode or similar then it would
be able to run as a native binary instead.

~~~
z3phyr
CLR is a good host, though I do not use CLR (nor do I have noticed any of my
fellow clojure users trying CLR).

Clojure seems to be 'for the JVM language' , in the line of Scala, Groovy
(known as JVM languages).

Having said that, I will be pretty much excited about doing an LLVM port... :)

